# Ботильоны



## mirla

Добрый день!
Как думаете, откуда взялось слово ботильоны в русском языке. Словарь сообщает нам, что bottiglione - двухлитровая бутыль. Вам тоже кажется, что эти полусапожки похожи на бутыль?


----------



## Maroseika

А почему двухлитровая? Просто бутылка.
Но Гугл сообщает, что это не только полусапожки, но и шнурованные сапоги до колен - действительно, бутылки и есть. Видимо, сначала так назывались именно сапоги, а уж как название переползло на эти костоломные штуки - дело темное.


----------



## Natalisha

Мне тоже интересно, почему вдруг двухлитровая, а не трехлитровая. 

 bottiglia (бутылка) + -one (увеличительный суффикс) = bottiglione (бутыль) 

Где 2 литра?


----------



## mirla

Про двухлитровую бутылку мне поведал итальянско-английский словарь , тут же на wordreference


----------



## Maroseika

Другие словари переводят это как бутылку в 1.5 л., 2.3 л. (2 английские кварты) или просто бутыль, т.е. большую бутылку. Двухлитровая получается, если брать 2 американские кварты (magnum).
Очевидно, к обуви имеет отношение просто бутыль.


----------



## rusita preciosa

Bottillon по-французски - короткий сапог.


----------



## mirla

да что Вы! Вот это как раз то, что мне нужно!


----------



## Maroseika

rusita preciosa said:


> Botillon по-французски - короткий сапог.


Вообще-то, вроде бы, не обязательно короткий, и пишется bottillon (хотя бумажный словарь дает "сапожок"). 

Но к русскому слову это вряд ли имеет отношение. Если б пришло из французского, был бы какой-нибудь ботиён. Хотя, конечно, неправильного прочтения тоже исключать нельзя.


----------



## morzh

Маршируют батальоны, 
Все обуты в ботильоны.


----------



## Explorer41

Я думаю, если бы слово было из итальянского, то мы бы его писали (и произносили) как "боттильон" или даже "боттилион" ("Эй, налей-ка мне молока вон в тот боттильон!"). Другой вопрос, что слова "бутылка", "бутыль" (заимствованные, как утверждает словарь Васмера, то ли из польского, то ли прямо из французского) звучат красивее. Двойное "т" осталось, например, в "траттории" (и ещё в "тратте", как говорит словарь иностранных слов; оказывается, "тратта" - это "переводной вексель").

А вот для слова, заимствованного из французского, преобразование в "ботильоны" вполне естественно. См., например, в Википедии про Шильонский замок.


----------



## morzh

explorer41 said:


> как утверждает словарь Васмера,



Так-то он Фасмер, в ообще-то. Просто его фамилию по-немецки так пишут (в немецком v - буква "Фау" и передает звук "Ф").


----------



## Explorer41

Спасибо, я не знал


----------



## morzh

What's been always bugging me about french/spanish words borrowed in Russian is the fact that "ll", which is "й" in both languages, almost always comes through as "ль". 

And this gets even weirder, considering that other French quirks like "-in", "-en", "-gl", "-gn" and so on usually come through phonetically correct.

That is, "анфан террибль (enfant)", "коньяк (cognac)", "Франсуа Вийон (villon)", "одеколон (eau )" , "Д'Артаньян (Artagnan)"- OK

But "мантилья (mantilla) / ботильон (botillon) / котильон (cotillon) / " - all have "ль". Instead of "й".


----------



## Explorer41

All that being good, what plural genitive do you propose for words like "мантийя" or "эскадрийя"? What other cases? Maybe I would accept "павийоны" (after special training), but no kind of training will make me happy with "эскадрийами" ("пять эскадрий") - I'll still call them not Russian and crying of oneself.


----------



## morzh

Explorer41 said:


> All that being good, what plural genitive do you propose for words like "мантийя" or "эскадрийя"? What other cases? Maybe I would accept "павийоны" (after special training), but no kind of training will make me happy with "эскадрийами" ("пять эскадрий") - I'll still call them not Russian and crying of oneself.



Я не думаю, что именно это бытло причиною "ль" вместо "й".

Скажем, в слове "Буйон" (вместо "бульон") ничто не мешало склонять это как угодно, ибо "й" - в середине, а не в конце (павийон - напоминает павиана, тут смешно).

Но дело не в этом, я думаю, а в том, что мы уже привыкли к тому, как оно есть.

Если кто-то говорит "Хитлер" или "Хайнрих Хайне" - нам это покажется выпендрежем, потому что привыкли к "Гитлеру" да к "Гейне". Хотя сегодняшние адаптации в этом смысле стали много лучше, и никто не ратует особо за традицию.

Привычка.

А "-йи" в русском - все одно есть, потому что в случаях с "ja-ia-ya" выбора не было, и родительный падеж будет таким вот. Ну и?

Бискайя - Бискайи
Гойя - Хойи.
Монтойя - Монтойи.

Ничего, и язык не сломан.


----------



## ahvalj

"ll" стало «й» в литературном французском только после Французской революции. Точно так же "ll" как «йй/джь/жь» в литературном испанском — недавнего обзаведения. Картавое французское "r" также вошло в употребление среди образованных слоёв только в XIX веке — Доза, автор книги по истории французского языка, упоминает, что знал в конце XIX века французских пожилых аристократок, выговаривавших обычное раскатистое «р» (так что, Д'Артаньян, вопреки мнению Боярского, ещё не картавил). Равным образом, лишь в последние века картавое "r" распространилось в немецком и датском. То же касается английского "r" — оно довольно недавнее, хотя и постарше. «Г» на месте немецкого "h" появилось потому, что в XVII-XVIII веках под украинским влиянием в церковнославянском «г» произносилось как "h" («бог» как «бох» и «господи» как «hосподи» — последние остатки этого в современном языке), поэтому «г» в этот период вполне подходило для передачи немецкого звука, а потом всё вернулось к древнему произношению обычного «г», вместе с заимствованными словами. 

Вообще, авторы исторических романов обычно (точнее — никогда) не отдают себе отчёта, насколько меняется облик языка со временем. Скажем, у какого-нибудь Дрюона французы тысячелетней давности — совершеннейшие его современники, с современными именами и поведением. А ведь какой-нибудь Жоффруа тысячу лет назад произносился как «Джёффрей» (отсюда английское Джефри), и большинство людей вряд ли вообще опознало бы, услышав старофранцузский XI века, предок современного языка.


----------



## ahvalj

Кстати, ещё об исторической подоплёке передачи иноязычных слов. В русском, к примеру, древнегреческие и латинские слова на -us, -os передаются без этого окончания. Переводчики с английского (особенно в фильмах), родившиеся, по-видимому, в каких-то киббуцах и никогда ничего по-русски не читавшие, этого обычно не знают, поэтому в американских фильмах из римской жизни сплошь и рядом в дубляже появляются всяческие Маркусы, Северинусы и Антониусы. Между тем, нынешнее опущение окончания имеет вполне уважительное историческое объяснение. В эпоху первых массовых переводов с греческого и латыни на славянский при Кирилле и Мефодии гласный на конце слов нынешнего второго склонения ещё произносился, поэтому Marcus передавался как Маркъ, Severinus — как Северинъ, а Antonius — как Антонии. Через пару столетий, в XI веке, конечные «ъ» и «ь» из произношения исчезли, но освящённая множеством библейских текстов традиция осталась. Так и повелось...

Ещё пример исторических анахронизмов. Почему-то авторы, упоминающие древних кельтов, в отношении произношения ориентируются на средневековых ирландцев и валлийцев, хотя кельтское произношение в раннем средневековье изменилось радикальнейшим образом, причём в древнеирландском за V-VI века настолько, что правнуки вряд ли поняли бы вообще речь своих прадедов. И вот, у Пола Андерсона в «Патруле времени» главный герой в районе X века до нашей эры представляется кельтом с именем Коннор, при том, что ещё в V веке нашей эры, четырнадцать веков спустя, в ирландских огамических надписях будущее (англизированное, кстати) имя Коннор имеет вид Concobaros — с сохраняющимися гласными и конечным -s. То же касается столь любимых писателями на исторические темы викингов — саги записаны в XIII веке, а походы викингов начались пятью веками раньше, когда язык заметно отличался от канонизированного. А ещё тремя веками до того, в районе V века, в скандинавском сохранялись многие выпавшие гласные, так что, скажем, будущий Олаф в ранних рунах называется Анулайфаз. И т. д., и т. п.


----------



## morzh

Кстати, о Маркусе - Маркус в виде "Marcus"  современное имя, в США (пример - Marcus Davis, боец в смешанном стиле).
В отличие от имени Marc.

При транслитерации в Русском это современное имя, я так думаю, надо писать именно как Маркус. Тогда как древнеримское - как Марк (Марк Лициний Красс, а не Маркус Ликиниус Крассус).


----------

